# TV died?



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

My TV suddenly went dead. I put new batteries in the remote and tested the outlet. I’ve been in this house 10 years and this is my second TV! please don’t tell me I have to buy a new one😩 and no I don’t know of any TV repair man these days.

my last one was an LG and only 4 or 5 yrs old. The picture flickered a few days then wouldn’t come on. There was a TV repair man then and he said I was better off buying a new one.

This one is a Sanyo 55 inch.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

9 yrs ago I had a tv stop working, there were 2 boards in it one expensive one more expensive, I gave it a shot and replaced the less expensive one.
Still didn't work, bought a new tv, 9 yrs old now, and I am thinking of replacing it anyway. 
Lighting storm recently? Power surges, do you have a surge suppressor on it?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Steve2444 said:


> 9 yrs ago I had a tv stop working, there were 2 boards in it one expensive one more expensive, I gave it a shot and replaced the less expensive one.
> Still didn't work, bought a new tv, 9 yrs old now, and I am thinking of replacing it anyway.
> Lighting storm recently? Power surges, do you have a surge suppressor on it?


Ohhhh. Storms! I didn’t think about them. we have had some here in Central Florida the past few days but I got home just before eight and watched it 15 minutes and then it just went out. No storms this afternoon. I just looked an no surge protector. I meant to and bought one long time ago and then I forgot about it but I ended up using it on the outlet where I have my iPad and iPhone plugged in


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Choices at Best Buy are either (1) Smart (2) LED. I don’t know what those mean.

I have a Roku and other than the news in the morning I watch Netflix and prime movies.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Yea well, Years ago one of my tv's blew , turned out the fly by night cable company (long bought out) had installed the cable system and ran a ground wire for protection.
AFTER the tv meltdown I investigated everything, including the ground rod for the cable, after a little digging I found a 12" piece of rebar in the dirt with a ground wire to it held on by a hose clamp.

The new cable company (now internet only) by local code has the cable grounded to the same ground as the house meter ground.
And I have a house suppressor in the main panel and a surge suppressor at the Tv as well. 
I also installed something (I forget what) in the cable line where the companys cable and mine meet for another ground to the meter ground, just for the heck of it.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Surge arrestors do help, one on the service and one at the point of use.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Startingover said:


> My TV suddenly went dead. I put new batteries in the remote and tested the outlet. I’ve been in this house 10 years and this is my second TV! please don’t tell me I have to buy a new one😩 and no I don’t know of any TV repair man these days.
> 
> my last one was an LG and only 4 or 5 yrs old. The picture flickered a few days then wouldn’t come on. There was a TV repair man then and he said I was better off buying a new one.
> 
> This one is a Sanyo 55 inch.


What do you do when your Sanyo TV wont turn on?


*Reset The Sanyo TV*

So if your Sanyo TV won't turn on, just reset your TV by unplugging your TV from the power supply. Wait for 10 seconds to 1 minute. Plug back to the power source and turn on your TV. Most tech-savvy people call it “power-cycling”, which releases all electricity in the device as it is turned off.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> What do you do when your Sanyo TV wont turn on?
> 
> 
> *Reset The Sanyo TV*
> ...


I do that with other things but didn’t think to do it with the TV. I’ll go do it right now because it’s so confusing to pick out a new TV


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Why Won't My Sanyo TV Won’t Turn ON? (Explained) | WhatsaByte


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> Why Won't My Sanyo TV Won’t Turn ON? (Explained) | WhatsaByte


 Unplugging didn’t do anything except get my hopes up.

i’ll read this link now.

on a sidenote I need one those little gadgets that tells if an outlet is working. I have a lot of lamps throughout the house but they’re plugged into outlets that are difficult to get to. it would’ve been easier if I brought my toaster in the living room and tried plugging that in to check the outlet.

and there’s a big cobweb behind the TV so I guess there’s a spider living with me.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Costco or Amazon for a new TV, and Honestly, you can't do much better than LG, although I have a mixed bag myself (LG 65" LED, 2 Panasonic 42" LED (commercial units), and a Vizio 32" LED in the shop.

I wonder does the Sanyo have blinking power lights like most, which will generally let you know what is wrong.


----------



## Texican57 (11 mo ago)

Had a neighbor that was an electronics geek for years.

He retired when he was 55 and went to work at the city recycling center.

He would bring home several tv's a week and get them working.

He explained that TV's were becaming thinner, the only way to achieve the thin dimension was to sacrifice the size of the power supply.

He would purchase a new better quality power supply and wire it in place of the original.

He would put double sticky tape or velcro on the back and attach the power supply.

Then he would sell these new TV's that originally cost $1000 or more for 2 or 3 hundred.
No one cared about the "auxiliary" power supply.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Just read Theres a reset button in back of the TV that you push for 30 seconds with a ball point pen.

no reset button. All the dust that’s back there would be enough to kill anything.

I think this is the last step, I read to disconnect the power cord from the TV itself not the wall.

I know if I go in my bedroom to watch TV I’m gonna fall asleep which means I’ll be wide awake at 4 AM. Tomorrow I’ll bring the 32” TV out here to the living room and I’ll just scoot it closer to my chair.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

ktkelly said:


> Costco or Amazon for a new TV, and Honestly, you can't do much better than LG, although I have a mixed bag myself (LG 65" LED, 2 Panasonic 42" LED (commercial units), and a Vizio 32" LED in the shop.
> 
> I wonder does the Sanyo have blinking power lights like most, which will generally let you know what is wrong.


No blinking lights. No Costco around here but I would love it if there were. I have Amazon prime. I didn’t know they sold TV’s.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Just wondered, while inspecting the TV, I still have a DVD player on the shelf under the TV and I can’t remember the last time I used it. I used to rent movies from Redbox but with Netflix and prime and I had Hulu at one time, theres no need to rent movies. I need to get rid of it.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

I don't know how it is with the newer TVs, but I was able to fix an older Vizio when it did the same thing. I laid it face down on a hard flat surface (dining room table); this is very important because they can twist very easily once the back is off, then it'll for sure be ready for the scrap heap if that happens (BTDT; half a picture is worse than none), took the back off, realized there was only the one main circuit board that handled the power, wrote down the big long number on the corner of it, and went looking online for a replacement. I found a salvaged one for under $50, ordered it, installed it (all plug-in cables - no soldering) and the TV worked for another 15 years. 

Another somewhat crazy-sounding fix that sometimes works is baking the circuit board. I know, you're like whaaaat?? I had the same reaction until I found a website that actually explain why it works (on some problems). Sometimes the solder connections develop tiny cracks in them, which breaks the electrical continuity. Putting it in the oven (on a piece of cardboard) at the right temp for the right amount of time, melts the solder and restores the connections. Given what you're describing, it seems like a longshot. It's more likely one of components on the main board. But hey, if you feel like tinkering...


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

HotRodx10 said:


> I don't know how it is with the newer TVs, but I was able to fix an older Vizio when it did the same thing. I laid it face down on a hard flat surface (dining room table); this is very important because they can twist very easily once the back is off, then it'll for sure be ready for the scrap heap if that happens (BTDT; half a picture is worse than none), took the back off, realized there was only the one main circuit board that handled the power, wrote down the big long number on the corner of it, and went looking online for a replacement. I found a salvaged one for under $50, ordered it, installed it (all plug-in cables - no soldering) and the TV worked for another 15 years.
> 
> Another somewhat crazy-sounding fix that sometimes works is baking the circuit board. I know, you're like whaaaat?? I had the same reaction until I found a website that actually explain why it works (on some problems). Sometimes the solder connections develop tiny cracks in them, which breaks the electrical continuity. Putting it in the oven (on a piece of cardboard) at the right temp for the right amount of time, melts the solder and restores the connections. Given what you're describing, it seems like a longshot. It's more likely one of components on the main board. But hey, if you feel like tinkering...


I can actually see the logic in baking the circuit board.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Startingover said:


> I can actually see the logic in baking the circuit board.


I've fixed a TV circuit board that had a non-functioning tuner, and also a flash drive by baking them.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Texican57 said:


> Had a neighbor that was an electronics geek for years.



That "Electronics geek" thing fits me pretty well, as I've spent the last 40 or so years in the consumer electronics biz (along with being in construction).. 

I was a factory direct dealer for Sherwood, Pioneer, and other brands of AVR's, CD players, DVD players, etc, etc.

I have opened many a Plasma, LCD and LED TV to do a repair. Actually left a 2005 Panasonic PDP hanging on the wall of the garage when we sold out house. Got it from a friend that didn't want to spend the $50.00 to replace a plug in circuit board.

I would say that with the OP's TY, it most likely IS the power supply that is dead, because even Sanyo has the blinking light codes. But, depending on the age, it's probably not even worth installing a new power supply. Why? More than likely it will only show that there is some other problem....


----------



## Bill McC (Sep 15, 2021)

I am partial to Samsung. I have had their 55-inch 4k Samsung for a long time now and it is tough. I do have it plugged into a surge protector. 

Sincerely, 

William McCormick


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Obviously smart to try the reset senario as above.

Just let you know my LG 65" just up and quit.\ after 4 tears of light use.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

When it comes to modern electronic devices like computers and A/V equipment, They should be plugged into a quality surge suppression device at the point-of-use.

If you have expensive A/V equipment, it would be worth investing in a quality power conditioner that not only stabilizes the power going to the devices but also filters out electrical induced noise and functions as a surge suppression device.

I have a whole house surge protection device at the panel box. However, I also have a power conditioner/surge suppressor which not only protects my A/V equipment but has improved the picture quality on my television.

We have had several severe storms since I installed this equipment and have not had any issues.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Bill McC said:


> I am partial to Samsung. I have had their 55-inch 4k Samsung for a long time now and it is tough. I do have it plugged into a surge protector.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> William McCormick


I used to by , what are now the 32" Sony boat anchors. Were great tvs 25+ years ago.

For the last three tvs my technical experts (kids) recommended Samsung. They have been great tvs. From what I remember one of the biggest things in considering tvs, other than picture quality, is where the sound comes from on the tv. Some models have the sound coming out the back, which apparently is not too good.

I know a fellow that got a "great deal" on a tv. Sure is big enough but sounds like an AM radio in the bottom of a lake.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Reading Consumer Reports. LG on left Samsung on right. I often see big TVs like mine out by the road for trash pick up. I guess now I know why. Since my first TV and this one were around $500 and they each lasted around five years I suppose I’m paying $100 a year for TV.

There’s a lot of things on CR that I don’t know what they mean and might not matter. It surprises me there are none with ratings in the 80’s or 90’s. At least in the category I’m looking at, 55” under $1000.

Privacy doesn’t matter or viewing angle. I only watch movies on it. Wish they Compared life span.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

ZTMAN said:


> I used to by , what are now the 32" Sony boat anchors. Were great tvs 25+ years ago.
> 
> For the last three tvs my technical experts (kids) recommended Samsung. They have been great tvs. From what I remember one of the biggest things in considering tvs, other than picture quality, is where the sound comes from on the tv. Some models have the sound coming out the back, which apparently is not too good.
> 
> I know a fellow that got a "great deal" on a tv. Sure is big enough but sounds like an AM radio in the bottom of a lake.


I’ll ask about sound location.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Not sure what these mean. It’s surprising that a lot of movies have scenes in a dark room Send are a little difficult to watch but don’t know what halo effects are.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Startingover said:


> Not sure what these mean. It’s surprising that a lot of movies have scenes in a dark room Send are a little difficult to watch but don’t know what halo effects are.
> View attachment 687525


What Is “Blooming” or the “Halo Effect” on a Monitor or TV?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

HotRodx10 said:


> What Is “Blooming” or the “Halo Effect” on a Monitor or TV?


Ok, good explanation. Thanks


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Years ago I had a big screen TV that went out because of a lightning strike.
My homeowners insurance covered it.
But that was a $4000 television.
Today a comparable model would be $700.
How things change in a few years.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Startingover said:


> I have Amazon prime. I didn’t know they sold TV’s.


That's where I bought my 70" Vizio.
They arranged delivery. Two guys brought it in the house, unboxed it and made sure it worked.
They would have hooked it up and set it in place, but I was going to mount it on the wall so they just tested it sitting on the floor.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Missouri Bound said:


> Years ago I had a big screen TV that went out because of a lightning strike.
> My homeowners insurance covered it.
> But that was a $4000 television.
> Today a comparable model would be $700.
> How things change in a few years.


I’ve said this a gazillion times. Everything in my dads house lasted forever. Electric, plumbing, appliances and his old Tv.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Missouri Bound said:


> That's where I bought my 70" Vizio.
> They arranged delivery. Two guys brought it in the house, unboxed it and made sure it worked.
> They would have hooked it up and set it in place, but I was going to mount it on the wall so they just tested it sitting on the floor.


Wow. Convenient! I have to wait to borrow my daughters SUV and wait until she can go with me, they’re not heavy just awkward so I’d rather have someone help me get it out of the car.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

My Samsung is 14 years old and seems to be doing fine, but it quits once in a while, the power cord plugs in the back of the set and the plug is wonky and just looses contact some times. A little wiggle and away it goes again.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

The LG I chose based on consumer report has Alexa built in. I don’t need Alexa so probably I’d be paying more for that feature.

here are my 2 choices.


----------



## neil86 (Oct 13, 2018)

I am partial to Samsung TV's because I have one and has performed well, as have the ones in the past. I keep mine plugged into a surge protector as well. Working in telecom for many years in FL, I saw the lightning here take out a lot of TV's. My friend has an LG and doesn't have any issues with it either.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

In the industry we call them Samsuck..... 😁

When you're not only the installer, but also the seller, you tend to stay with the brand that gives you the least amount of problems.

But, to each his own.

I sold a neighbor an LG. It failed after about 7 years, and I replaced it with a Sony (her choice). A couple weeks later she had the LG repaired (power supply) and had me take "That da** Sony off the wall.". She gave it to her daughter.

Ya just never know....


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

I see it all the Time with my Customers: Behind the $3000 TV is a $9.00 Power Strip. That wouldn't protect the TV. I use a APC 1500VA UPS like this one behind mine:








Amazon.com: APC 1500VA Smart UPS with SmartConnect, SMT1500C Sinewave UPS Battery Backup, AVR, 120V, Line Interactive Uninterruptible Power Supply Black : Electronics


Buy APC 1500VA Smart UPS with SmartConnect, SMT1500C Sinewave UPS Battery Backup, AVR, 120V, Line Interactive Uninterruptible Power Supply Black: Uninterruptible Power Supply (UPS) - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



smile.amazon.com




[a bit overkill, I know]
Some of the UPS's I sell with TV's are as little as $99.00 and will do their Job. Not only to hold the Power during an outage, but also to condition the Power coming in.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

neil86 said:


> I am partial to Samsung TV's because I have one and has performed well, as have the ones in the past. I keep mine plugged into a surge protector as well. Working in telecom for many years in FL, I saw the lightning here take out a lot of TV's. My friend has an LG and doesn't have any issues with it either.





Deja-vue said:


> I see it all the Time with my Customers: Behind the $3000 TV is a $9.00 Power Strip. That wouldn't protect the TV. I use a APC 1500VA UPS like this one behind mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what are some $99 ones?


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

This one here: https://www.amazon.com/CyberPower-C...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

It's $161 on Amazon, but if you go to the Costco Store near you, you'll find it for $99.00


----------



## Bill McC (Sep 15, 2021)

I have had mixed experiences with battery backup systems for computers. We noticed that when moving the office around that we locked up and messed up some computers that were connected to battery backup systems. Apparently when switching over not all battery backups are the same. I use laptops now for that reason, the battery is always between the AC power and the computer. 

Sincerely, 

William McCormick.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Startingover said:


> what are some $99 ones?


That would have saved the 55" RCA projection set I had about 15 years ago. It was on when the power went out due to an ice storm and the cooling fans could do their job. Burned all three bulbs out. Bulbs cost as much as a replacement TV. As an aside, that tv was as big as two apt size refrigerators side by side.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Felt claustrophobic watching my 32” TV in the bedroom yesterday. It’s too small and too much trouble moving a big heavy dresser to reach the outlet then unhooking the Roku and antenna and taking it out to the living room for just a couple of days. My daughter tried to entice me over to her house to watch TV but I suspect she was hoping I might do some cleaning while there.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

At the minimum:









Tripp Lite 3 Outlet Portable Surge Protector Power Strip, Direct Plug in, 2 USB, & $5,000 Insurance (SK30USB) Black : Electronics


Buy Tripp Lite 3 Outlet Portable Surge Protector Power Strip, Direct Plug in, 2 USB, & $5,000 Insurance (SK30USB) Black: Surge Protectors - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com














Metra ethereal HDM-SP3


HDMI surge protector




www.crutchfield.com





The weak spot on TV's is the HDMI ports, so I always installed these as well as a Tripp-Lite. Were a device with a hard drive in it, then a US was always installed.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

ktkelly said:


> At the minimum:
> 
> http://[URL][URL]https://www.amazon...3ca-403a-923c-8152c45485fe&tag=thewire06oa-20[/URL][/URL]
> 
> ...





ktkelly said:


> At the minimum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can afford the first one but not the 2nd one.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Startingover said:


> I’ve said this a gazillion times. Everything in my dads house lasted forever. Electric, plumbing, appliances and his old Tv.


My wife brought her console TV with her when she moved in with me. That was in 1986. It was 10 years old.
We used it until 2006, when we replaced it with a flat screen.
At 30 years old, it was still working perfectly.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Missouri Bound said:


> My wife brought her console TV with her when she moved in with me. That was in 1986. It was 10 years old.
> We used it until 2006, when we replaced it with a flat screen.
> At 30 years old, it was still working perfectly.


Wish things were that durable now.


----------



## Bill McC (Sep 15, 2021)

Missouri Bound said:


> My wife brought her console TV with her when she moved in with me. That was in 1986. It was 10 years old.
> We used it until 2006, when we replaced it with a flat screen.
> At 30 years old, it was still working perfectly.


When I was seven years old in 1969 I had saved enough money to buy my own TV to watch the Apollo missions. The TV we had was not very clear, it was a hand-me-down from my grandfather. In 2010 it was still working we donated it to a charity, haha. It had tubes. 

Sincerely, 

William McCormick


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Whew! Decision is over went to Best Buy, First I asked for the TV area and was told I needed “home theater” area, got a 65 inch LG for $700. I told the guy only thing I wanted it for was the news in the morning and watching Netflix. The price included delivery and set up and he didn’t recommend cramming it laying flat into the SUV. It doesn’t have best reviews for gaming but no problem.

It’s going to be a tight fit on my current stand. Feet ‘should’ fit and the TV itself may hang over an inch or two on the sides. I don’t have rowdy kids so again no problem.

I asked the salesman how long TVs last and he said 5 - 10 years.

Delivery won’t be for two days and I cannot stand watching TV in my bedroom another day so I dragged my TV stand right in front of my chair and put the little one on it.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Obviously smart to try the reset senario as above.
> 
> Just let you know my LG 65" just up and quit.\ after 4 tears of light use.


I’ve worried about this and don’t know what to do ! it’s not delivered yet so I could go back to Best Buy and cancel the order I could get the 55 inch LG I can’t afford that 65 Samsung. Or take my chances…..


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I have a small LG [32"] that I bought about 10 yrs ago, upgraded to a 48" Samsung after 4-5 yrs and gave it to my son. He returned it a few yrs ago and we put it in a spare bed rm. Other than it messing up after a few months [fixed under warranty] it's worked great. The 48" has since died and been replaced with a 58" RCA. Personally I wouldn't be hesitant to buy another LG


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

SURGE PROTECTORS:
Thank you for the reminders. I haven’t thought about surge protectors. I told my daughter I needed to get one for the living room since I didn’t have one for the TV. She offered to run to Walmart and pick one up. I did a quick Google and told her to buy one that was UL rated and 1000 - 2000 Jules.

She stopped in late last night, exhausted, with an armful of Surge protectors. Walmart didn’t have much in the store. She drove back to the next town to Best Buy, where we were this morning, and bought some and the guy there told her to check Lowes. She went to Lowe’s and Home Depot and turns out at Lowe’s had some 1000 Jules with 8 foot cords on sale so she bought six.

We don’t know why these were on sale. I said maybe people don’t want the 8 foot cord that they’re on. Somewhere along the way she learned surge protector should be replaced every couple years.

She went in my bedroom where the little TV had been and had a hissy fit because I had extension cords plugged into extension cords. She put a surge protector there where I have 4 things plugged in; antenna, TV, lamp and mirror. The lamp she put in the top outlet not the surge protector. I don’t know how this happened but my chair in the living room had a surge protector for my lamp (but not TV).

Then she read about the lights on these SP. there are 2 lights each. A red light shows it’s on and a green light shows it’s working. So you think after all this that we’d be done, no.

We’ve read any little lights from gadgets in your bedroom can interfere with sleep. So she read about surge protectors without lights then went back to Lowes and bought one for my bedroom TV. I told her I would return all the extras but I swear surge protectors took more time then choosing a TV. I write dates on manuals so I guess in two years we should replace them. I’m wondering how many other people replace theirs after two years ?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

mark sr said:


> I have a small LG [32"] that I bought about 10 yrs ago, upgraded to a 48" Samsung after 4-5 yrs and gave it to my son. He returned it a few yrs ago and we put it in a spare bed rm. Other than it messing up after a few months [fixed under warranty] it's worked great. The 48" has since died and been replaced with a 58" RCA. Personally I wouldn't be hesitant to buy another LG


 Thanks


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Startingover said:


> We’ve read any little lights from gadgets in your bedroom can interfere with sleep


If you could place it behind a dresser or something that shouldn't be an issue.
My wife makes me sleep with a nightlight - after 25 yrs I'm about to get used to it.


----------



## Bill McC (Sep 15, 2021)

Startingover said:


> I’ve worried about this and don’t know what to do ! it’s not delivered yet so I could go back to Best Buy and cancel the order I could get the 55 inch LG I can’t afford that 65 Samsung. Or take my chances…..







__





Samsung - 65


Buy the Samsung UN65TU7000 65 Inch TVs at P.C. Richard & Son. Shop now for the guaranteed lowest prices on 65 Inch TVs from Samsung.




www.pcrichard.com









__





65 Inch TVs | P.C. Richard & Son


Shop P.C. Richard & Son for an amazing selection of 65 Inch TVs at the lowest prices, guaranteed!




www.pcrichard.com





This is a huge place near me, they have stores everywhere. I used to install energy management systems in their stores. 

Sincerely, 

William McCormick


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Our TV on the sun porch had half of the screen go dark and it was only about 4 years old. We kicked it to the curb and bought a new one. That is likely your remedy, too.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

ktkelly said:


> At the minimum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From their Website: The HDMI Protector " *does not protect against direct lighting strikes or minor over voltage*"


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Deja-vue said:


> From their Website: The HDMI Protector " *does not protect against direct lighting strikes or minor over voltage*"


First, the surge protector shown does not have protection for HDMI. Second, considering where you typically find them, if your HDMI cable takes a direct lightning strike, you're likely to have bigger problems to worry about. As far as the "minor over voltage", it's hard to imagine that being an issue.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I am glad that surge protectors were brought up. I have NEVER had one blow, but I am glad that I have them. My rule is to buy a new one, or a UPS battery backup, when every I buy a new piece of electronics. Even a Coffee Maker is electronic these days. 
I have bought several of these packages from Costco as they cover a lot of different situations:


I use the one that plugs in and swivels on my kitchen countertop as it helps manage cords easier. The other two have flat plug-ins so things can fit closer to the wall. 

Winter before last, I bought a 75" Samsung QLED TV for our living room. I would have gone bigger but this was the biggest my wife would let me get away with. We put the 55" that was there into our bedroom. It replaced an aging 55" that wasn't "smart" which moved to our basement. That replaced a 42" LG which was the FIRST HD flat screen I ever purchased. I bought it from Best Buy for 2K back in the late 90's or early 2000's. It still works, although a few pixels have escaped over the numerous moves during the past couple of decades I have had it. 

As part of our never ending remodeling projects. My wife wanted to turn part of our basement into more of a family room. So that we could watch TV down there as well as upstairs. She also wanted a linear electric fireplace to help with spot heating. And to replace the dumb TV we had down there so that we could actually watch TV. Either on the couch or in the workout area. 

Costco, which is where I usually buy my TV's and other electronics due to their extended warranties, had a great price on LG 65" TV's. The one we bought was an LG 65" Class - NANO85 Series - 4K UHD LED. It was on sale for $750. It just fit in the back of our Grand Cherokee. It literally just fit between the wheel wells and from the front seat backs to the lift gate. 

It was sitting in the hallway, just outside of our bedroom, waiting to be taken to the basement, and I kept looking and thinking and pondering. What I was thinking was that the TV would look really good in our bedroom. I mentioned it to my wife and she said NO, that the TV in the hall was going downstairs. So, my devious mind though, she didn't say that I COULDN'T put a SIMILAR TV in our bedroom, I just couldn't put the on sitting in the HALLWAY in our bedroom. So, I ordered a new one. My wife, for some reason, didn't like that I ordered another one without telling her. To make up for it, she ordered a new couch for the basement. And that is another story for another time. But, just measure 3x to make sure that a new piece of furniture will fit and make the turns you want it to BEFORE you order it, not when they delivery team is sitting in the driveway....

The LG's are great TV's. The 65" may seem too big to go into a bedroom, but it is the right size. 

So, some pieces of advice from a long time geek who likes new electronic toys. 

If you can, get a whole house surge suppressor installed at the main panel. That way, it will protect the entire house from things that go boom in the night. And the morning, late afternoon, well you get the idea. 

Whenever you buy a new piece of electronics, buy a new surge suppressor and make sure it has a plug that lays flat and that it has a good energy protection rating. (A high Joules protection). Chances are the one that was there may need to be replaced due to its age, damaged cord or some other reason. Also, consider buying a UPS Battery Backup if the device you bought has fans that cool it down or could be damaged by not powering it down properly before the power goes out. 

A UPS generally has two sets of plug-ins One side is protected the same way a surge suppressor does. The other side adds in the battery backup layer. So, be careful of which side you plug your device into. You can add a additional plug-ins to the battery backup side by using a surge suppressor and plugging that into one of the plug-ins on the Battery Backup side. Just keep in mind that every device you plug in will shorten the time that the battery can supply power. 

On our main TV in the living room, I have a UPS that has AVR or Automatic Voltage Regulation that corrects minor fluctuations in power without switching to battery backup. This provides Pure Sine Wave or Clean power to your devices. Other UPS devices provide Simulated Sine Wave power. Which is similar but not quite as clean a power. It is like good better and best. Bad is a power strip that provides no protection. Good is a surge suppressor that protects against spikes in the power supplied to the device. Better is a UPS that smooths out the power, somewhat. Best is the UPS that provides a perfectly clean power supply to your devices. Better than what the Power Co. brings to your house.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

ktownskier said:


> I am glad that surge protectors were brought up. I have NEVER had one blow, but I am glad that I have them. My rule is to buy a new one, or a UPS battery backup, when every I buy a new piece of electronics. Even a Coffee Maker is electronic these days.
> I have bought several of these packages from Costco as they cover a lot of different situations:
> 
> 
> ...


That is a LOT of information. I’ll save this for future reference. Thanks.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Startingover said:


> That is a LOT of information. I’ll save this for future reference. Thanks.


Sorry, I tend to "Mansplain" things. 

I have too much time on my hands and I like to be thorough. So much so, that I am usually way too much so. Plus, being the geek that I am, I research too much and I have way too much information rattling around in my head. And, it never comes out when I want it too, thanks to my TBI!!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

ktownskier said:


> Sorry, I tend to "Mansplain" things.
> 
> I have too much time on my hands and I like to be thorough. So much so, that I am usually way too much so. Plus, being the geek that I am, I research too much and I have way too much information rattling around in my head. And, it never comes out when I want it too, thanks to my TBI!!


I’m glad you put your time to good use by sharing with everyone.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Startingover said:


> Whew! Decision is over went to Best Buy, First I asked for the TV area and was told I needed “home theater” area, got a 65 inch LG for $700. I told the guy only thing I wanted it for was the news in the morning and watching Netflix. The price included delivery and set up and he didn’t recommend cramming it laying flat into the SUV. It doesn’t have best reviews for gaming but no problem.
> 
> It’s going to be a tight fit on my current stand. Feet ‘should’ fit and the TV itself may hang over an inch or two on the sides. I don’t have rowdy kids so again no problem.
> <snipped>


I looked on BBY and I found this LG tv$700 for :
*LG - 65" Class NanoCell 75 Series LED 4K UHD Smart webOS TV*

If this is the one you got, you did a good job.

As long as the feet are on the platform, there is no problem. Besides, you can always wall-mount it. (ALL my TV's are wall mounted, I like the flexibility and the ability to change the angle if I am in the kitchen.) And having the screen itself extend beyond the stand or not is just a personal preference.

Like pretty much everything, all that matters is what you like, not what others think. Everything that anyone offers is merely their opinions or suggestions. Especially mine!

Let me amend my last statement. 

Experts in their field, when supplying answers, are not opinions, and should not be treated as such. They have earned their knowledge through years on the job, class work and specialized training. Their answers are based on their knowledge of the various codes that apply in their field and what are in use generally, but not specifically in your area. So, always check with a licensed professional if it involves matters that may involve requiring a permit. Or other similar circumstances.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Many new internet connected (smart) TVs send data about your viewing preferences back to the manufacturer or his surrogate. Personally, I don’t care. If they can use my viewing history to suggest programming that I might like, it is ok with me. That is one reason that TVs are cheap, they have another revenue stream selling your viewing data. If you don’t like it, don’t connect your TV to the internet.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

A girlfriend, who had a bigger kitchen than mine, had a little TV on her kitchen counter. that was nice!

I couldn’t have my LR wall-mounted, that would involve having to buy the wall mount and then, like the main problem in my life, is finding someone to do it. 

In the kitchen there are 4 doorways so no place for a small wall mounted TV.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Deja-vue said:


> From their Website: The HDMI Protector " *does not protect against direct lighting strikes or minor over voltage*"


That is comical in a way. Like you think it should protect against a direct lightning strike.

I'm here to convey the bad news. NOTHING will stop a direct lightning strike, and when I mention the HDMI surge it's for another reason. Those HDMI ports ARE susceptible to damage from even the smallest of power surges, like a lightning strike in the area (even a mile away) that will raise the hairs on your head.

Oh, on the LG thing. My 47" LG that I left with the people that bought my house is 16 years and working great (it is behind a surge)


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I’m not crying I’m going to say this is allergies.

my noon to 4 PM delivery time turned out to be 11 AM which I dealt with at work. the guys brought it in and I asked if they would take it out of the box. They said I didn’t pay for set up I said you don’t have to set it up how do I know what’s in that box unless you open it so they begrudgingly open the box and took it out.

I worried it might look too gigantic in my average size living room but I love it absolutely love it. Well That was until I tried using the remote and this is where things went downhill.

I have a magic remote instead of the ring with four arrows so you can scroll. This has a little tiny ball and I have a little tremor in my thumb which I’ve had for years I inherited it from my dad, and it’s not going to get better.

when I go to roll that little magic ball a little bit it rolls too far, it rolls up then my thumb gets jittery and the ball rolls wildly all around the screen.

I called LG which I only recommend for anyone with a lot of patience. I’ll skip the tedious part of our conversation. This TV only comes with this stupid magic remote it’s not compatible with a standard remote the kind with the arrows. Then she told me to call the store.

called Best Buy but their calls today, I don’t know if it’s always like this but today it went to a call center and I got very helpful gentleman. I told him how nice the salesman was and very thorough but never mentioned this magic remote. I looked on the front of the box - no mention of the magic remote.

He told me to go back to Best Buy pick out another TV and it will be delivered and they’ll pick up this TV no charge.

He told me that LG Nandos have this magic button or magic remote.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Startingover said:


> I have a magic remote instead of the ring with four arrows so you can scroll. This has a little tiny ball and I have a little tremor in my thumb which I’ve had for years I inherited it from my dad, and it’s not going to get better.


Damn, I was going to mention the Magic Remote but I forgot. I hate the damn thing. There is a ring around the wheel that functions like you are used to. I am trying to remember how to turn off that damn ball or limit it's sensitivity for you.

I think you can buy a regular remote for it. Or a universal remote to work with it. Let me do a little research and I will get back to you, OK?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

ktownskier said:


> Damn, I was going to mention the Magic Remote but I forgot. I hate the damn thing. There is a ring around the wheel that functions like you are used to. I am trying to remember how to turn off that damn ball or limit it's sensitivity for you.
> 
> I think you can buy a regular remote for it. Or a universal remote to work with it. Let me do a little research and I will get back to you, OK?


Thank You so much for the offer but LG said no the standard remote won’t work with it so I’m on my way back to Best Buy. I went back on consumer report and read reviews.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

If you tell me the model of the TV and all the things you have connected to it, I will send you a remote that works like you want it to. There will be no need for the "magic" remote.

Just private message me and your world will be good again.... 😊


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

ktkelly said:


> If you tell me the model of the TV and all the things you have connected to it, I will send you a remote that works like you want it to. There will be no need for the "magic" remote.
> 
> Just private message me and your world will be good again.... 😊


Awww you’re so sweet. I just pushed that ring around the ball and it clicks. Just No arrows on it so I didn’t know that it was a function.

I’m surprised after talking to Lg support and Best Buy that they didn’t mention using the ring around the magic ball.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I’ll play with it a little bit and see if I can use it.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

It takes a bit of getting used to. The thing that bugs me the most is that damn on screen arrow. I did slow it down a bit and that helped. 

Allegedly, you can program the number buttons to do certain things, I just haven't spent the time to do it yet.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

This is what happens when you tell an engineer to fix something that said engineer will, and has, never used.


----------



## schreib (Apr 30, 2020)

"HotRodx10"
Great suggestion. One added thing. Sometimes there are built in fuses that can be replaced but there is a chance they will have to be de-soldered, replaced and resoldered.


----------



## Scrutator (Aug 24, 2021)

Startingover said:


> My TV suddenly went dead. I put new batteries in the remote and tested the outlet. I’ve been in this house 10 years and this is my second TV! please don’t tell me I have to buy a new one😩 and no I don’t know of any TV repair man these days.
> 
> my last one was an LG and only 4 or 5 yrs old. The picture flickered a few days then wouldn’t come on. There was a TV repair man then and he said I was better off buying a new one.
> 
> This one is a Sanyo 55 inch.


Might be worth searching the Internet for problems with that model. I repaired my girlfriend's TV when it died by replacing a $1.50 capacitor. This was a common problem with this model because the capacitor was not rated at a high enough voltage.


----------



## Indiana-Dave (Jan 5, 2022)

Startingover said:


> No blinking lights. No Costco around here but I would love it if there were. I have Amazon prime. I didn’t know they sold TV’s.


Amazon sells everything nowadays... Electronics, car parts, toiletries, batteries, you name it.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Indiana-Dave said:


> Amazon sells everything nowadays... Electronics, car parts, toiletries, batteries, you name it.


Oh yeah, during pandemic 😷 I ordered even food items from Amazon. Several years ago a new gigantic Amazon warehouse was built 5 miles from me.


----------



## KaseyW (Nov 23, 2012)

Startingover said:


> My TV suddenly went dead. I put new batteries in the remote and tested the outlet. I’ve been in this house 10 years and this is my second TV! please don’t tell me I have to buy a new one😩 and no I don’t know of any TV repair man these days./QUOTE]
> First, I'm going to admit that I did not take the time to read all FOUR pages of this conversation, so this may be redundant advice. One of the things I've learned in a lifetime of dealing with computers is that electronics can be sensitive to fluctuations in the power supply. It's not as much of a problem as it used to be but, if you live in an area where there are occasional flickers, brown-outs or those 2-second power failures, they can be hard on everything you have plugged in, but especially on stuff with circuit boards. I have regular surge protectors for things like the fridge and microwave, but the power for my "entertainment corner" runs through a UPS (uninterruptable power supply). It's basically a backup battery with circuitry that recognizes even minor power fluctuations. It sends power to compensate for reductions in voltage and dampens minor surges. I can't guarantee that it's a magic solution but I've never had a TV/DVD/tuner/amplifier, etc. die on me. (If posting this turns out to be tempting fate, and my current set dies, I'll let you know.)🤞


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Never Heard of a surge protector on a fridge. Yes I’m understanding the importance of having good surge protectors.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Startingover said:


> Never Heard of a surge protector on a fridge. Yes I’m understanding the importance of having good surge protectors.


You could live without your TV for a few days while you research and locate a replacement, but could you do the same with your refrigerator and the food within if it died? And the replacement cost is one of the reasons I always insist on a dedicated circuit for the refer if one does not already exists.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wrangler said:


> You could live without your TV for a few days while you research and locate a replacement, but could you do the same with your refrigerator and the food within if it died? And the replacement cost is one of the reasons I always insist on a dedicated circuit for the refer if one does not already exists.


Dedicated circuit? I’ll have to go out in the garage and look At the breaker box.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Startingover said:


> Dedicated circuit? I’ll have to go out in the garage and look At the breaker box.


Meaning that the only thing on the circuit is the refer. Nothing that can draw power while the compressor is running resulting in premature failure.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Code has required the fridge be on a dedicated circuit for quite a long time, the odds are yours is.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

mark sr said:


> Code has required the fridge be on a dedicated circuit for quite a long time, the odds are yours is.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Startingover said:


> View attachment 688611


I used to turn the breaker to the water heater off when I went on vacation because an electrician told me it saved money. Then I read it you don’t heat your water back up to a high temperature you could get legionnaires disease so I stopped turning mine off.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

wrangler said:


> You could live without your TV for a few days while you research and locate a replacement, but could you do the same with your refrigerator and the food within if it died? And the replacement cost is one of the reasons I always insist on a dedicated circuit for the refer if one does not already exists.


And good insurance that covers food replacement costs!!


----------



## samstores (7 mo ago)

Many times with a wrong supply of electricity can also do that. I will recommend you to go for a 110 220 volts lcd tv this time. They are much better.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

samstores said:


> Many times with a wrong supply of electricity can also do that. I will recommend you to go for a 110 220 volts lcd tv this time. They are much better.


Maybe in Iran, but our electrical systems are pretty stable in North America.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

chandler48 said:


> Maybe in Iran, but our electrical systems are pretty stable in North America.


You mean India.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

They all look alike.


----------



## Elmer-Dallas Texas (9 mo ago)

Walmart has the best prices on TV and extended warranty. The sell LG and many other brands.


----------

